# MiG31 Weapons load



## weinace (Mar 11, 2011)

In addition to its 4 R-33 (AA-9) Amos missiles and 2 R-77 (A-12) Adders would a MiG- 31 carry a mixed load of 1 each Kh-58 (AS-11) Kilter and Kh-31 (AS-17) Krypton or can it carry two of each as mission parameters demand?

Regards and thanks,

Weinace


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not that familiar with the 'modern' stuff, but it might be better posing the question in the Aviation or Technical section, where you're more likely to get the info.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2011)

Done...


----------



## weinace (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you *BOTH *for your help.

I thought this would be a good 'break' from my Focke-Wulfs and did not realise what a 'beast' it is!!

Regards and thanks,

weinace


----------

